# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Seltsame Krämpfe im Ring und Mittelfinger der rechten Hand

## 200mm

Hi!

Ich hab - seit neuestem -  irgendwie Krämpfe in dem Ring und Mittelfinger meiner rechten Hand... - irgendwie komisch... Letztes Jahr hatte ich das nur einmal, aber da sind wir von 10 - 17 uhr durchgfahren^^ Da wars verständlich.. Aber in letzter Zeit habe ich das immer öfters und auch wenn ich nix mache! Einfach beim Bauen oder schieben vom Bike- plötzlich da - aber nur in der rechten Hand (bin Rechtshänder). Ich hab schon was von schlechten bremsen glesen  - das es am "zu festem reindrück muss" ligt kann auch ned sein - fahrt Saint mit 203mm Scheiben. Ich glaub auch eigentlich ned, dass es am Material liegt..^^ - Glaut ihr das es evt. vom wachsen sein kann - bin 15 Oder Magnesium Mangel - hab ich auch schon glesen... Is aber nur bei sachen die mit "schwererer arbeiten" zu tun haben... In turnen hab ich das ned... Auch ned wenn ich im Garten arbeit oder so... - Ich glaub das die Hand irg. nur auf die Brems-stellung reagiert... Jedoch wenn sie sich zusammen zieht ist sie IMMER in der gleichen position: kleiner finger ausgestreckt - ringfinger eingegrümmt zum arm hin - mittelfinger das selbe - zeigefinger ausgestreckt - Daumen normal. Und eben nur auf der rechten Hand... Kennt ihr sowas oder zu was würdet ihr raten????

----------


## Sebbo

andere Position der Bremshebel versuchen. Unterarme trainieren:
z. B. www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/d..._id=0708&hot=0

----------


## Red

Zeigefinger und kleiner Finger ausgestreckt, Ring- und Mittelfinger nach unten gekrümmt?
Warst recht viel auf Metal Konzerten in letzter Zeit?  :Mr. Red:

----------


## 200mm

Nein eig nicht...  :Mr Purple:  :Mr Purple:  Es is nur komisch vorallem weils immer gleich ist...

----------

